# My speakers



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

My speakers (DIY Modula MTs):









My sub (ported 7.8cu ft Dayton 15" DVC):


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice work Derek... are you enjoying them as much as you expected?


----------



## derekbannatyne (Oct 7, 2006)

Yep, I wasn't as impressed as I thought I would be in the beginning, but now that I have them set up properly I really like them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

awesome


----------

